# biloxi rod builders



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

I am new but have made a few rods.i have many questions regarding the weaving of butt wraps. mine come out ok but a small bit of instructions would help tremendously!! any one close enough to help?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and check your messages.


----------

